# Bubble King Skimmers



## Green Ocean (Jun 24, 2014)

Hey guys, do any of you know which store has bubble king skimmers available or able to order them?(bubble king mini 200 to be specific) Best if they can ship it to your house.


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

I was a big advocate for Bubble King skimmers for several years. Not once I needed repairs.

Twice, I have needed repair/replacement of my pump in only 3 years. The cost to replace the pump was more than a brand new Vertex Omega 180i and would take at least 6 weeks to get.

After using the Vertex Omega 180i for a couple of months, I actual like it better! (never thought I would say that) The noise level was very important to me, which is why I bought the Bubble King in the first place. The Vertex is just as silent. And...WAY easier to get service


----------



## Green Ocean (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks for the advice, just wondering where you could buy it and the price for it


mattdean said:


> I was a big advocate for Bubble King skimmers for several years. Not once I needed repairs.
> 
> Twice, I have needed repair/replacement of my pump in only 3 years. The cost to replace the pump was more than a brand new Vertex Omega 180i and would take at least 6 weeks to get.
> 
> After using the Vertex Omega 180i for a couple of months, I actual like it better! (never thought I would say that) The noise level was very important to me, which is why I bought the Bubble King in the first place. The Vertex is just as silent. And...WAY easier to get service


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

You have to get them from the States. No one in Canada distributes them anymore. They are $1200 US.


----------



## M007 (Oct 21, 2013)

Try reefsupplies.ca


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
Ray hasn't sold them for quite a while. Premium Aquatics in the US does, though.
-


M007 said:


> Try reefsupplies.ca


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

contact Ray at reefsupplies.ca - he might special order one for you. Think they go for around $1,600.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Go to the Royal exclusiv USA website. You can order direct from there. Or better still, talk your mom and dad into going to to the MACNA conference in Washington DC and buy it at the show. Watch the Royal Exclusiv website, as they will probably have a show special and you can get a better price.
Yes, they are expensive, no, I will not run any other skimmer or pump.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*uhh guys*

have u guys looked at this members profile .. not here to judge but it says he or she is 12 years old not sure of his or her financial status or how much money they access too ... jmho


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

tom g said:


> have u guys looked at this members profile .. not here to judge but it says he or she is 12 years old not sure of his or her financial status or how much money they access too ... jmho


I have met Robbie and his mom and dad, who are actively involved in his tank. Although I do think it's time for an update because I think he's 13 now.......


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*thought*

Ohh um not dissing the fact he is 13 or a up and a future
enthusiast who will know much more then us.cause we all know 
they are sponges good for him and his family for supporting
and being part of this great hobbie
i just know the high end skimmers are out of my pay grade ...


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

tom g said:


> Ohh um not dissing the fact he is 13 or a up and a future
> enthusiast who will know much more then us.cause we all know
> they are sponges good for him and his family for supporting
> and being part of this great hobbie
> i just know the high end skimmers are out of my pay grade ...


Well if you quit ordering those fancy cocktails with umbrellas you could save up your pennies and get one, too!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*grrrrrrr*

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

easy there sunshine ...lol


----------

